# Forum erstellen



## Uffi (20. Oktober 2003)

ja hallo,
ich komme mit der Ordnung der seiten nicht so ganz zu recht.

Soll ich Frames machen oder Tabellen oder sogar beides.
Also ich habe probleme mit dem Aufbau da ein Forum wie dieses hier sehr schwierig aufgebaut sind.

bräuchte einen guten rat

Danke im voraus


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Hehe, mit HTML wirste da nicht weit kommen,
brauchste was Server-seitiges - PHP, JSP, ASP, CGI...

Wegen dem Design müsstest du mal dein Problem etwas genauer beschreiben oder schau dir den Quellcode von der Seite hier an !?

Ich meine es gibt auch fertige Foren,oder?

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## GoLLuM (23. Oktober 2003)

also frames + forum/board macht sich relativ schlecht..... naja, obwohl man vielleicht ne menü-leiste mit frames einbinden könnte, was abr meiner meinung nach schwachsinnig is, da man ja mittels

```
include "datei.endung";
```
 problemlos genau das gleiche erreicht wie mit frames, sogar noch besser, bzw. variabler einsetzbar.

@design: joa, das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. aber cih finde die ordnung hier eingentlich recht gut. is ja bei allen boards eh irgendwie gleich. oben menu, dann dadrunter die foren/threads/posts. da gibts eigentlich ncih viel verschiedene möglichkeiten.

naja, und sonst such doch einfach nach nem fertigen board. hier zum beispiel: Invision Power Board. dazu bruachste allerdings PHP und mysql auf deinem webspace.


----------



## BadNeo (23. Oktober 2003)

wenn ich dir einen gut gemeinten rat geben darf ...

wenn du ein Forumsystem sucht das leicht zu stylen ist nimm lieber phpBB2
damit hab ich auch angefangen um erstmal in das ganze sysmte wie das abläuft durchzusteigen!

wenn du aber was suchst das dir viel bietet und dir unendliche möglichkleiten öffen hät nimm meinen persöhnlich Favoriten Invision Power Board 

Ich persöhnlich bin ein freund vom Invision Power Board - verwende es daher auch auf meiner Seite.... nur bei mstylen muss man sich etwas mehr auseinander setze nbis man da wirklich durchsteigt


----------



## Amr0d (23. Oktober 2003)

Also ich persönlich nehme die kostenlose Version von http://www.woltlab.de ist nen super Board


----------

